# Doordash customer ratings manipulation continues...



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

My customer rating dropped 12 points in 15 days?? Really Doordash?? This seems to be one of their slimy, shady, acts of trying to control the drivers in my opinion.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Seems like customers like to downrate over every little thing. Many out of our control. Mine only goes down. Never up.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I tend to believe it's Doordash and not the customers but that's just me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doordash is a prison that you escape from. 

GTFO ASAP!!!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

IDGAF about my rating, it doesn’t pay my rent.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> IDGAF about my rating, it doesn't pay my rent.


That's the problem. A bad rating, and you can lose the ability to pay your land demon.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That's the problem. A bad rating, and you can lose the ability to pay your land demon.


Only if you completely suck, I think in my area the threshold is 4.20.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Only if you completely suck, I think in my area the threshold is 4.20.


4.20??? lolz!!! :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Man, I’m just amazed at how high your rating is. The highest I’ve gotten it is 4.82 I believe. Besides that I cannot for the life of me get seem to get past 4.7

I’ve spoken and seen some gung ho drivers talking about their rating being at 4.82-4.85. One I’ve seen with my own eyes ask for a separate bag at CFA for ketchup and other condiments.

The other telling me how he texts customers to let them know he’s waiting at the restaurant, when he’s on his way, and if they need anything else...blah blah. And even with all that he was at 4.85 and said that day he got downrated to 4.82 for something out of his control.

Moral of my rant... I do the best I can, but don’t go out of my way for customers. I check for missing drinks, place utensils in open chipotle bags, etc. Other than that, I just try to smile and be friendly when I deliver and hope for the best.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> I tend to believe it's Doordash and not the customers but that's just me.


It is door dash ..im pretty sure..mine is 4.9. After almost 4k deliverys..but from some reason just going down even mostly people i deliver they rate me 5 stars bcz i know them they pull phone and rate me 5 stars right on spot..but my ratings go down if i hit decline delivery or when i call coustmer support if i have issues with delivery..its amazing..


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Man, I'm just amazed at how high your rating is. The highest I've gotten it is 4.82 I believe. Besides that I cannot for the life of me get seem to get past 4.7
> 
> I've spoken and seen some gung ho drivers talking about their rating being at 4.82-4.85. One I've seen with my own eyes ask for a separate bag at CFA for ketchup and other condiments.
> 
> ...


Currently at 4.88. But I don't have a ghetto near me.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Only if you completely suck, I think in my area the threshold is 4.20.


In my market it's 4.2 from customers, for deactivation. There's a lot of freedom there to **** up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If you are on time, use an insulated bag, and do the best you can to make sure the order is correct, that's all you can do. I see no real evidence that DD drops your rating in retaliation but that's just me.

I think sudden ratings drops have more to do with what type of orders you are delivering to what areas. Things go in cycles. When I get into a cycle of delivering Fast Food crap to bad neighborhoods, my rating tanks!


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> My customer rating dropped 12 points in 15 days?? Really Doordash?? This seems to be one of their slimy, shady, acts of trying to control the drivers in my opinion.
> View attachment 410571
> 
> View attachment 410572
> ...


My ratings always go down when I take low offers. Cheap people are also the most likely to rate low in order to try to get free food.

I wish I knew what it looked like to rate an order on the customer's end. Are their three ratings? One for the platform, one for the restaurant, and one for the driver? If it's just one general rating, then drivers get dinged for restaurants ****ing up their first order, seven dashers declining, long delivery times (because it's only worth it to the dasher far away), them having to deal with friendly and inefficient Filipinos for some customer service reason.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Moral of my rant... I do the best I can, but don't go out of my way for customers. I check for missing drinks, place utensils in open chipotle bags, etc. Other than that, I just try to smile and be friendly when I deliver and hope for the best.


And you still do more than me. If I see a big tip or it's a high paying order then yeah I will go that extra mile. But for the average order? 
Heck no. When I arrive at the restaurant I grab and go.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Can a customer down rate you if I canceled an order on them?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> Can a customer down rate you if I canceled an order on them?


I'm not sure I understand what you mean. But I assume you mean not picking up the food.

If you don't, as far as I know, no. But if you do and you fail to deliver, definitely. At least I assume so, since my rating has gone down in that circumstance a couple of times.

Also, if it's a customer you usually deliver to and they know you, they may rate you down on the next one since they already saw you waiting at the restaurant. I've also done that a few times with customers I usually deliver to. Don't believe they've rated me down though.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I took a DD order and on my way to the pickup I canceled because I got a GH or that I couldn’t pass up. The only other DD order I had I declined. My customer satisfaction dropped, I think DD did it.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

My rating never goes above 4,82. I think it is because my acceptance rate is so low. It is DD’s little way of punishing me I guess. 

Also my on time % never changes. Always stuck at 89%. That is what makes me think DD manipulates the metrics.

Does anyone else get their dash paused randomly?
It shows I missed an order but their is no order. Not sure what this is about.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean. But I assume you mean not picking up the food.
> 
> If you don't, as far as I know, no. But if you do and you fail to deliver, definitely. At least I assume so, since my rating has gone down in that circumstance a couple of times.
> 
> Also, if it's a customer you usually deliver to and they know you, they may rate you down on the next one since they already saw you waiting at the restaurant. I've also done that a few times with customers I usually deliver to. Don't believe they've rated me down though.


You are correct in that if you arrive, can't locate and get in touch with customer, and then wait the 5 mins the customer can still rate you.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> My rating never goes above 4,82. I think it is because my acceptance rate is so low. It is DD's little way of punishing me I guess.
> 
> Also my on time % never changes. Always stuck at 89%. That is what makes me think DD manipulates the metrics.
> 
> ...


I don't get that on time thing either. According to the time stated in the app, I'm never late. But my on time is stuck at 95%. So, I'm kinda in agreement with the conspiracy that DD manipulates that stuff. That, or they always show you the incorrect time on the app.

As for getting paused randomly, that has happened to me. Especially if I have the app in the background. So, now it's always in the foreground where I can see it at all times.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

No offense but if this is happening to you, its the Dasher, not the customer.

Wear clothes that identify you as a delivery driver. Put everything in a hot bag. Contact the customer to let them know you are on your way via text. Park properly with your car at their house. Don't be playing any music. Have a decent looking car with no body damage. Knock on the door in a friendly manner. Smile and give the customer their food out of the bag after they answer the door. If its a positive experience, tell the customer at the door to not forget to rate you in the app.

Its a pretty simple process here. You need to ask yourself, are you a professional delivery driver or just some weasel looking to make some extra cash (I mean that in a nice way). It doesn't matter what you do outside of the apps. Be in "professional delivery driver mode" when you are delivering and you won't have these issues. AND if you run into a delivery on DD that you know got messed up and you will get a bad rating regardless, try your best to get out of it and be unassigned or canceled if possible. Sometimes, things happen.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

The Jax said:


> No offense but if this is happening to you, its the Dasher, not the customer.
> 
> Wear clothes that identify you as a delivery driver. Put everything in a hot bag. Contact the customer to let them know you are on your way via text. Park properly with your car at their house. Don't be playing any music. Have a decent looking car with no body damage. Knock on the door in a friendly manner. Smile and give the customer their food out of the bag after they answer the door. If its a positive experience, tell the customer at the door to not forget to rate you in the app.
> 
> Its a pretty simple process here. You need to ask yourself, are you a professional delivery driver or just some weasel looking to make some extra cash (I mean that in a nice way). It doesn't matter what you do outside of the apps. Be in "professional delivery driver mode" when you are delivering and you won't have these issues. AND if you run into a delivery on DD that you know got messed up and you will get a bad rating regardless, try your best to get out of it and be unassigned or canceled if possible. Sometimes, things happen.


Oh hells mo I'm NOT turning down my Metallica


----------

